# What can I do to get my older angel to stop chasing my new one?



## Kirsten Soules (Dec 26, 2010)

I just bought two new angelfish about 3 hours ago and put them in my 56 gallon tank with my older one. At first they were fine with my older one but then one of new ones started to nip at her fins. I took him out and put him in my empty 20 gallon so she wouldn't stress out. But now that I took out my nipping young one my other one is following my older one around and she doesn't really seem to like it so she'll chase him away. What so I do?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Until someone more knowledgable comes along....

Angelfish are territorial. Your existing fish probably thinks the tank is his and the newcomers are challenging him for territory. If you look at the fish profile it recommends a group of 4/5. I know from reading about female betta groups that if you have a bigger group, aggression is shared/diffused. Do you have room in your tank for another? (Get it from the same tank your new ones came from).

Have you got lots of plants and caves in your tank so that the fish can define "their" bit of territory. If not, maybe put some more in. 

I'd take out all of your fish and put them all back in at the same time. Maybe move some tank decorations around so that your existing angel doesn't recognize "his" territory and try to defend it. 

I'm no expert and have never dealt with this directly, so if someone who knows better tells you I'm wrong, listen to them...

At the moment, I would definitely separate the 2 who are having issues. If they feel strongly enough about it, they could kill each other. If you haven't got another spare tank, pop up to the shops and get some breeding boxes or nets to put them in separately. If you've got a big enough net, you can temporarily use it to put a fish in and balance the handle on the top of the tank with the lid down to hold it in place until you get something better.


----------



## Kirsten Soules (Dec 26, 2010)

Well this is my tank. I've never actually really had a problem with my older angels when I had them but then again I also made sure they were around the same size. When I first got the new angels I moved the decor so I could fit the root, I guess it could be called. I bought two thinking that it would be a good thing, but I had gotten one that had been abused by the others and it decided to act out so I moved him into my empty 20 gallon. But the other one seems to be in a well hidding spot. Should I add more plants?


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

tanker said:


> Until someone more knowledgable comes along....
> 
> Angelfish are territorial. Your existing fish probably thinks the tank is his and the newcomers are challenging him for territory. If you look at the fish profile it recommends a group of 4/5. I know from reading about female betta groups that if you have a bigger group, aggression is shared/diffused. Do you have room in your tank for another? (Get it from the same tank your new ones came from).
> 
> ...


Like he mentioned Angelfish are very territorial and there are many instances where new angelfish introduced to the aquarium are harassed by the older one or vice versa. It is ideal that you try and get all your angelfish at the same time


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd definitely add more plants, lots more plants. I'd throw in some floating plants. It'll filter the light and give the fish somewhere to hide. Also more on the substrate. Can you find some taller artificial plants, or have you considered planting something live? Also, I'd get some big caves or somewhere else for the angels to hide. The little treasure chest is too small for them to go in, isn't it? If I had three territorial fish, I'd be looking to create three areas for each to claim one area. So, (at least) three "houses" with plants dividing them.


----------



## Kirsten Soules (Dec 26, 2010)

Well the treasure chest and cannon are stuff from the 20 gallon which the older angel, the glofish and the chinese algea eater originally moved from about 3 days ago. The white angel is the only new one in there because he found that he could hide in the plants behind the treasure chest and the other new one my aunt took for her fish tank since he kept nipping my older angel's fins. I'm going back to town today so I'll get some more things for my angels to hide in. Thank you very much for the help =)


----------

